# Lo chiamavano Jeeg Robot



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Febbraio 2016)

Data di uscita: 25 Febbraio
Regia: Gabriele Mainetti
Attori: Claudio Santamaria, Luca Marinelli, Ilenia Pastorelli

Enzo è un delinquente che entra a contatto con una sostanza radioattiva, che gli dona dei super poteri.
Un giorno incontrerà Alessia. La ragazza crede che lui sia Jeeg Robot, l'eroe dei cartoni giapponesi.

PS: il film ha avuto un grandissimo successo di pubblico e critica ai festival di Lucca e Roma.
Questo film è TANTA ROBA!!!
Trailer nel secondo post


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Il 25 sarò al cinema per vederlo! Non vedo l'ora


----------



## DannySa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Merita sicuro.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

Lo dico da sempre, I Mainetti sono bravissimissimi.

Basta vedere l'ispettore Coliandro, forse l'unico programma per cui vale la pena pagare il canone.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Febbraio 2016)

Chi andrà a vederlo? è uscito oggi
Ho i brividi...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Marzo 2016)

Visto ieri sera... 

Premetto 1) che non sono un grande fan dei film italiani; 2) che io premevo per andare a vedere Deadpool (ma alla fine ho ceduto alla volontà del gentil sesso); 3) che avrei tuttalpiù preferito essere davanti alla TV a vedere la Juventus che asfaltava l'Inter (o almeno così credevo...) e che - quindi - sono entrato in sala bello prevenuto...

Dopo pochi minuti ho capito che era un bene che mi fossi lasciato convincere (e che, tanto, i 5 gol che stava nel frattempo prendendo l'Inter avrei potuto gustarmeli comunque su youtube), perché mi ha veramente stupito in positivo... drammatico, ma anche poetico, alcune scene sono fantastiche, il cattivo è perfetto (una sorta di joker in salsa romana)... Non spoilero, ma per me sono stati 15 Euro spesi bene...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Marzo 2016)

Appena visto. Bellissimo
Solo il finale mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso. Per il resto, gran bel lavoro.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Marzo 2016)

Molto divertente. Un film senza grosse pretese, riuscito a pieno.
Prende i classici clichè dei film del genere, ma li adatta al contesto italiano, e caratterizza dei personaggi freschi e originali già dalle prime battute.
Mi ha colpito in particolare il villain. E' una sorta di italiano medio portato all'eccesso, fissato con la celebrità da social. Un joker plasmato da buona domenica e grande fratello. 
Geniale l'idea di renderlo un patito di musica pop al femminile italiana. Le scene in cui canta i pezzi della Oxa e della Bertè bastano da sole per caratterizzarlo. Non servono dialoghi prolissi o azioni eclatanti.
Veramente una bella sorpresa. Speriamo che Mainetti confermi le attese nel proseguio della sua carriera.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Marzo 2016)

Ma davvero? Alla fine del trailer sono scoppiato a ridere ahhahah


Però come sempre mi fido di voi, lo guarderò


----------



## Brain84 (5 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dico da sempre, I Mainetti sono bravissimissimi.
> 
> Basta vedere l'ispettore Coliandro, forse l'unico programma per cui vale la pena pagare il canone.



Hai confuso i Manetti Bros. con Mainetti, al suo primo lungometraggio


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2016)

Hai ragione!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma davvero? Alla fine del trailer sono scoppiato a ridere ahhahah
> 
> 
> Però come sempre mi fido di voi, lo guarderò



Hai presente il telefilm Romanzo Criminale? Se si, aggiungici un pizzico di super poteri, e ti ritrovi questo film


----------



## vota DC (2 Ottobre 2016)

Bel film. Il cattivone è detto zingaro quindi ho pensato ai Casamonica anche se mi ricordava un pochino Renato Zero. Oltre che la fissazione per la celebrità ha pure quella per l'igiene dato che ogni volta che toccava qualcosa usava la frizione alcolica come quando si lavora in ospedale.


----------

